

Snake Game using jQuery - John-Lee
http://www.webdeveloperjuice.com/2012/03/29/how-to-make-snake-game-using-jquery/

======
IEatShortPeople
There is a bug. If you are traveling right, then quickly press down, release
down, then press left, and release left, you will die. This is not snake
behavior.

~~~
kevincoughlin
I experienced the same bug. It makes quickly turning to get a 'food' block in
an adjacent cell very difficult.

~~~
msarchet
Yeah I think it misses some moves based on the timing loop

------
mkoryak
Why is this interesting? Is there some novel technique used here? The quality
of the site its hosted on certainly isn't great.

~~~
grannyg00se
I found it interesting that it works at all given that it's using td elements
as board cells, jQuery to compare dom elements for cell
referencing/dereferencing, and setInterval to update the animation and gamer
input.

------
fb1
I had a bash a while back at getting a snake game to play how I wanted:

[http://waynecrouch.co.uk/jsnake/](http://waynecrouch.co.uk/jsnake/) (source:
[https://github.com/wgcrouch/jSnake](https://github.com/wgcrouch/jSnake))

------
komrade
I also had some fun building a version of the snake game in JS some time ago
[http://komrade.github.io/snake/index.html](http://komrade.github.io/snake/index.html)

------
wehadfun
i thought it was going to be in under 30 lines

